# Help with video connections!



## glabelle (Mar 26, 2006)

The Dish guy came today to install a new VIP211. I have the Dwin System 7 with these inputs:

Y1 RY BY (component - I use this with my DVD)
RGBS (what I was using with my HD6000 receiver)

We hooked up the new rcvr (outs Pr Pb Y) and it didn't work. We got 2 side by side pictures! Interestingly, this is the same way the outputs on my DVD player are labeled, which works fine.

I canceled it for now and made him take it back.

Is there anything I can do? I suspect that a cable converter from the Pr Pb Y to the RGB connector might work, but I'm not sure. The installation guy, of course, didn't know anything.

George in Oregon


----------



## glabelle (Mar 26, 2006)

After some digging, I found that Y, R-Y, B-Y is NTSC, low res. only. My Transcanner takes this "component" input for line multiplication purposes. The other input on the unit is RGBS, which is essentially RGBHV! So, to use Y, Pr, Pb outputs, in high def., I need a converter like the 9A65.

George


----------



## rickr (Apr 9, 2006)

will this reciever output SD brodcasts over its component video outputs in 480p


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Yes, it will up- or down-convert as needed to your choice of 480i, 480p, 720p or 1080i on the component and HDMI outputs.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

glabelle said:


> After some digging, I found that Y, R-Y, B-Y is NTSC, low res. only. My Transcanner takes this "component" input for line multiplication purposes. The other input on the unit is RGBS, which is essentially RGBHV! So, to use Y, Pr, Pb outputs, in high def., I need a converter like the 9A65.
> 
> George


The double image sounds like a 480I versus 480P setting problem.


----------

